# Flooring cold over crawl space



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Poly the ground, gain crawl access, ventilate the crawl per minimum code or go unvented using house supply air and your choice of exhaust; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...crawlspace-construction-performance-and-codes

OR; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/

Gary
PS. welcome to the forums!


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I would do what Gary mentioned, choosing the non-vented option. My crawl space, with a concrete floor, had two vents to the outside. During the winter the crawl space would get close to freezing and make the floors above (kitchen, living and dining room) really cold and uncomfortable. I closed the vents off and sealed them with 2" rigid foam and also installed it on the rim joist. The HVAC ducts go through the crawl space and since I did this the crawl space stays an average of 63 degrees all year round.


----------



## Don Zuck (Dec 8, 2019)

I agree with both those gentleman. I would also go around the perimeter inside perimeter of your crawl space and check for any cracks or holes and and seal those up too and then also when we work for the government doing Region 12 home remodeling they had very strict guidelines as you can probably imagine. They had us install real thick roles of polly down the foundation over the dirt and then we would insulate from the bottom of your floor down the foundation and then on the plastic about 3' away from the foundation which kept a lot of cold from even getting in under the house. It was a special insulation that was probably 6 ft wide it came in a roll and it was all wrapped in plastic. Mold and water resistant. and the other thing that we would do would be make sure that you get up in between the floor joists and put some fiberglass batt insulation up and go clear out above the house plate clear to the outside stringer that goes around the outside of the house and then run that at least 3 to 5 ft inside. 
The other thing you could do is look up Radiant Floor Company. you can get ahold of them at… [email protected]. phone number to 1-866 warm toes or you can get ahold of them at 802-525-1132. Their system is a diy system very simple to install but if you've never been on a floor that has radiant heat underneath of it it's great. I've been installing radiant floor heat for almost 30 years. I can tell you this if you're married or if you have kids it might be worth going to the extra work because they would absolutely love you. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

We all make this same mistake, but this is an eight year old thread....


----------



## Don Zuck (Dec 8, 2019)

My bad. Holy crap I would have never noticed that unless you said something. Wow I guess I'm going to have to pay just a little bit more attention. Thank you so much for saying something because now I'll watch out for it. Its like when you got some big wad of pipe dope on your face on and nobody tells you about it. Finally somebody does and you think and realize it's been 6 hours since you've used that stuff. Being in close contact with dozens of people. Yep, that happened.


----------



## Don Zuck (Dec 8, 2019)

My bad. Holy crap I would have never noticed that unless you said something. Wow I guess I'm going to have to pay just a little bit more attention. Thank you so much for saying something because now I'll watch out for it. Its like when you got some big wad of pipe dope on your face on and nobody tells you about it. Finally somebody does and you think and realize it's been 6 hours since you've used that stuff. Being in close contact with dozens of people. Yep, that happened.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Don Zuck said:


> My bad. Holy crap I would have never noticed that unless you said something. Wow I guess I'm going to have to pay just a little bit more attention. Thank you so much for saying something because now I'll watch out for it. Its like when you got some big wad of pipe dope on your face on and nobody tells you about it. Finally somebody does and you think and realize it's been 6 hours since you've used that stuff. Being in close contact with dozens of people. Yep, that happened.


You are not the first and won't be the last.


----------

